# Svs pb12 plus



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Just purchased one of these bad boys, svs pb12 plus. Anyone have any suggestions on setups etc. It will be matched in with the Gallo Adiva LCR and surrounds. Am initially thinking to set the crossover at about 100-110 to compensate for gallos lack of bottom end. Due to space constraints and the fact I love there sound stage the gallos will be staying. My dedicated HT space is 9 feet wide by 15 feet long with main listening position at 11.5 feet. Am planning to position sub in front left corner of the room as is a beast of a size sub.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

As long as you cannot hear bass localized at the sub position, your XO frequency should be fine.

cheers


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Cowboy-o-Clubs,
Your initial crossover setting is fine to start with. 

*However,* I have found it worthwhile to experiment a bit before settling in for the long-term--change the crossover to values above and below your initial best-guess and see what sounds best to you.

*One method:*
- Find a music track with good bass you know/enjoy ("Marcus" by Marcus Miller, 2008, for me)
- I begin by comparing an extordinarily high crossover (~200Hz) to an extrodinarily low value (~20/40Hz) which will give a easy detrmination of which sounds better (i.e. way too much vs. way too little bass).
- Then bring both values in towards the middle a notch or two (i.e. compare 160Hz and 60 Hz), keep repeating the comparisons while favoring the end of the range that sounds better. 
After a few iterations, your ears get fairly well trained to identify the more subtle differences, and you build a pretty good idea on how much bass you like in that room.

This techniques led me to replace the often reccomended "standard" 80Hz crossover point for a lower value for my speakers/sub/room.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

XEagleDriver said:


> Cowboy-o-Clubs, Your initial crossover setting is fine to start with. However, I have found it worthwhile to experiment a bit before settling in for the long-term--change the crossover to values above and below your initial best-guess and see what sounds best to you. One method: - Find a music track with good bass you know/enjoy ("Marcus" by Marcus Miller, 2008, for me) - I begin by comparing an extordinarily high crossover (~200Hz) to an extrodinarily low value (~20/40Hz) which will give a easy detrmination of which sounds better (i.e. way too much vs. way too little bass). - Then bring both values in towards the middle a notch or two (i.e. compare 160Hz and 60 Hz), keep repeating the comparisons while favoring the end of the range that sounds better. After a few iterations, your ears get fairly well trained to identify the more subtle differences, and you build a pretty good idea on how much bass you like in that room. This techniques led me to replace the often reccomended "standard" 80Hz crossover point for a lower value for my speakers/sub/room. Cheers, XEagleDriver


Thanks eagle. 
I have been doing a fair bit of tweaking both with crossovers and plugs in the unit. At the moment running 1 plug at 16hz setting with crossovers set to 120. A really good balance for music and HT. However for some bigger bass I have preferred no plugs at a 20hz setting. The cannon fire scene for example in master and commander really woods with this setup. I am no bass hog and do generally prefer the subtleties but that really does rock me. Haven't heard Marcus yet so might spot icy it right now. Cheers.


----------

